# NFS: World Problem



## Gast1111 (5. September 2010)

Hi,
hab mir heut morgen NFS World gedownloadet, und siehe da nach dem Download, war im CLient der Button Spielen da.
Also immer wenn ich jetzt auf Spielen Drücke, stürtz der Client ab, bzw schließt sich, was ja wahrscheinlich ganz normal ist, und dann erscheint die Fehlermeldung: Connection to the Server lost, Game shut down.
Was soll ich dagegen tun?
Gespielt wird auf Win Vista 64Bit.


----------



## Galford (5. September 2010)

Es als Administrator auszuführen könnte helfen.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. September 2010)

Mach ich auch schon, habe auch schon den XP-Kompatiblitätsmodus ausprobiert nichts hilft, Firewall ist aus.


----------



## Bu11et (23. September 2010)

Evtl. Komplett löschen und neuladen?


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi leute ich kann nicht mehr zocken bis auf den menu bildschirm ist alles ok 

so dann mußt man ja irgendeine taste drücken damit man weiter  kommt in menu 

bei mier schmiert s jedes mal ab ,mmeldung kommt raus ein fehler ist bla bla bla 


habs zwar den beta treiber drauf von nvidia kann das damit zu tun haben


----------

